# An online friend of mine made a dramatic guinea pig video (1 Viewer)



## RoundEye (Jul 7, 2010)

It’s pretty funny and only six seconds long, give it a peep.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qy6pKBNEJaM


----------



## Linton Robinson (Jul 7, 2010)

LOL   very dramatic.

You can almost hear him saying,  "No more damned EXPERIMENTS!"


----------



## RoundEye (Jul 7, 2010)

Sometimes silly shit like that really does make me laugh my ass off.


----------



## Linton Robinson (Jul 7, 2010)

What got my attention was the thread's listing on my browser as "An online friend of mine made a dramatic guinea"


----------



## caelum (Jul 8, 2010)

RoundEye said:


> Sometimes silly shit like that really does make me laugh my ass off.


 Man, sometimes the simplest stuff amuses me.  I was just watching this slapstick Naked Gun 2 when a short ways into the film, Leslie Nielson's character runs into his ex.  Things are a little rough between them from a bad breakup. His ex is with her new man and Leslie can't handle it, so he says something immature.  She calls him on it and then Leslie says to her new man, yeah, there's absolutely no reason why we can't handle this situation like the responsible adults that we are.  Isn't that right. . . Mr. . . Poopy Pants!!?!?!! Oh man.  So unexpected.

Humour doesn't have to be deep to be funny.  That's a fallacy, and anyone who would have you believe that is primping their own plumage.  My brother just showed me this video and it had me cracking up pretty hard.  Silly video here.


----------



## Patrick (Jul 8, 2010)

You're just weird, Caelum, but it's OK.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mDrk4tSNA3M


----------



## RoundEye (Jul 8, 2010)

As juvenile as it is, fake farts are pretty funny. Sometimes I even watch old Three Stooges shows. They have to have Curly in them, that man rolls me.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Q5DcC53ouUg&NR=1


----------



## seigfried007 (Jul 8, 2010)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZA1NoOOoaNw


----------



## RoundEye (Jul 9, 2010)

Wow, that video is the epitome of odd, and it also shows that those people have a complete misunderstanding of the English language.


----------



## Linton Robinson (Jul 9, 2010)

Better grasp than your average urban American rapper, I'd say.


----------



## k3ng (Jul 9, 2010)

I am going to use that guinea pig at the end of my blog posts from now on. Exactly what I need to go with my 'DUN DUN DUN' endings.


----------

